# Dwarf Gourami Not Swimming



## NoaDon12 (Jan 6, 2010)

i just replaced the fish in my tank, the ones i have now are 2 swordtales, and a dwarf gourami. the gourami doesn't swim alot, and i try to feed him but he doesn't eat either. is he sick? thnx!
-NoaDon12-


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Have few question first......
Is your tank cycled and do you have water pram numbers for ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, pH,
What size tank, water changes how much, how often and when was the last one, types of additives use if any, are you on city water? what kind of food are your feeding, how are the other fish acting and how long have you had the new fish, live plants?????


----------



## NoaDon12 (Jan 6, 2010)

wow, um..... my tank is cycled, i don't have a ph kit yet, so i don't know, its a 15 gallon, 1/3 water changes, every 2 weeks, this past weekend, i use aqueon water conditioner, i am not on city water, i'm feeding them aqueon tropical fish flakes, the other fish are lively and active and eat the food i give them, i got the new fish this past weekend, and i don't have live plants. the fish i had before were tiger barbs and 1 blue gourami, and they were fine. wow, thats alot of questions!!! pleeeeeze respond asap!!!!!!! thnx!
-NoaDon12-


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Sorry for all the questions, but I think I know what part of the problem could be.....water quality...15g with water change every2 weeks and without water prams number there is no way to know if you are cycled, how long has the tank been up and what kind of water change schedule did you have before these new fish? and why the new fish...what happened to the other fish???

To treat and depending on the nitrate level.....50% daily water changes are needed, and if the nitrate is over 30ppm... smaller pwc are needed or the fish could be shocked and die from the sudden nitrate change......also sometime gourami have a special disease that infect them and can be transferred to the other fish in the tank so I would QT that fish, I don't remember the name off hand...google it..but I do remember that there is no cure and common in the gourami......however, it can affect all the fish and when fish are stressed from poor water quality they are more apt to it....
Get a master kit and check you water this will help you long term in the fish keeping hobby....


----------



## NoaDon12 (Jan 6, 2010)

ok, so next time we happen to be near petco, i'll get a master kit


----------



## NoaDon12 (Jan 6, 2010)

and the tank has been up and running sence dec. 29, and before the new fish, i was changing the water monthly, and i got rid of the old ones cuz they were not being nice to eachother.


----------

